# ERROR:(CC1plus), uid 0, was killed: out of swap space



## Vitamin (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I got an error while installing qmake4. Below link is the full error message: http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/9828/126error.png

Please note, the swap partition is 2 GB.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2012)

How much memory does the machine have? Anything else running on the machine that might consume a lot of memory?

If swap is being used it means you are running out of physical memory. This is never a good sign and suggests you need to add more memory.


----------



## Vitamin (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

It's a virtual machine. The host machine has 1 GB of memory. I set the guest machine to use 512 MB and 128 MB, but still encountered problems.

I ordered more memory for the host, so I hope that will solve this error


----------



## Vitamin (Jan 30, 2012)

Did not receive my new memory yet, but I installed the package instead, and it worked.


----------

